# Afghan Commando's story



## 63 Delta (7 Apr 2012)

I found this great video about an ANA commando training camp. http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d27_1333842640


----------



## VIChris (21 Apr 2012)

I don't know how big of a force that is, or how effective they are, but it is interesting to see something that shows the Afghan's taking their training seriously. Much of the media reports and rumor mill stuff I hear is quite negative towards the ANA. I like this video for showing that there are indeed some very dedicated soldiers over there. I hope their message and example spreads.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Apr 2012)

Reminds me of what one Afghan civilian was saying to me- how he was worried that the ANA that bullied the citizens before (Illegal check points, breaking into peoples homes, kidnapping etc..) before NATO got there would just be better trained and better equipped criminals once NATO left.

I hope the Afghan commandos are taught ethics along with weapons drills.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (21 Apr 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Reminds me of what one Afghan civilian was saying to me- how he was worried that the ANA that bullied the citizens before (Illegal check points, breaking into peoples homes, kidnapping etc..) before NATO got there would just be better trained and better equipped criminals once NATO left.
> 
> I hope the Afghan commandos are taught ethics along with weapons drills.



On my last roto that would have described the ANP/AUP. The ANA we were partnered with (unmentored ANA Pl in a COP with a Cdn Pl), were for the most part, braver than a brave thing and ready for a punch-up. Our job most of the time was simply holding the reins, and never did we see mistreatment of CIVPOP by them. Perhaps it was the constant presence of the cdn's, or maybe they were just better than their predecessors.


----------



## Pieman (21 Apr 2012)

Hitched a ride with the ANA Commandos who were being handled by a couple American army fellows once. Really professional group, friendly (to me anyway), and eager to do their job.


----------

